# Pomeranian losing hair around the eyes?



## SHAKESPEARE (Jan 30, 2007)

I've had my Pomeranian for almost a month now. About a week after I got him, I noticed he started losing some hair around his eyes... the bottom of his eyes. I didn't think anything of it.. 

Well, I took him to the VET a few days after that and they didn't say much about it. They asked if he scratched it and if it itched but I told them no. I have not seem him itch around his nose or anything. It looks perfectly normal and he doesn't even touch his face at all. Plus, he also sleeps with me and we have 3 other Chihuahua's living with us.

Now I just noticed, he seems to be losing more hair around his eyes and it's going down to his nose. 

I need HELP, ANSWERS!


----------



## Hollie (Feb 18, 2007)

I have EXACTLY the same problem with my 11wk old pom losing hair on her face. Her skin is not irritated and she doesn't scratch it. The vet ruled out mange mites and ring worm so we are trying an anti-bacterial cream on the area. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## SHAKESPEARE (Jan 30, 2007)

Hollie said:


> I have EXACTLY the same problem with my 11wk old pom losing hair on her face. Her skin is not irritated and she doesn't scratch it. The vet ruled out mange mites and ring worm so we are trying an anti-bacterial cream on the area. I will let you know how it goes.


It's been about almost 2 weeks now and it does seem like his hair is growing back. SLOWLY though. But it wasn't like it was completely bald either, but you can tell he had less hair underneath his eyes and around his nose. I'm hoping that he doesn't have any mites or anything. 

Well, yes do let me know how it goes Hollie!


----------



## Ddbigmak1 (Mar 6, 2020)

I have the same problem. We just got out Pom puppy 3 weeks ago and she is only 13 weeks. Just noticed that she is loose fur under her eye. I hope one day day soon it all grows back. Please advise


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Ddbigmak1 said:


> I have the same problem. We just got out Pom puppy 3 weeks ago and she is only 13 weeks. Just noticed that she is loose fur under her eye. I hope one day day soon it all grows back. Please advise


Take her to the vet and have them do a skin scrape. There are several things that can cause hair loss, and one of the most common in puppies is Demodectic mange.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Ddbigmak1 said:


> I have the same problem. We just got out Pom puppy 3 weeks ago and she is only 13 weeks. Just noticed that she is loose fur under her eye. I hope one day day soon it all grows back. Please advise


It is against forum rules to seek medical advise instead of seeing a vet. Your dog needs to be seen by a vet if you have concerns about her health.


----------

